# i need some new lights



## BUDZ420 (Oct 13, 2006)

can any one point me in the right direction to where i can get some high output CFL's i havent been able to find anything good around my area some im just gonna order them online


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 13, 2006)

*Here ya go. http://cgi.ebay.com/2-lamp-T5-High-Output-T-5-five-grow-light-w-3000K-BULBS_W0QQitemZ180037774547QQihZ008QQcategoryZ42225QQcmdZViewItem Not sure if this is what your looking for but i seen it and said what the hey.  *


----------

